# Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Pin Lüfter



## Geicher (16. Mai 2009)

*Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Pin Lüfter*

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem mit einem 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter, ich schloss ihn an einen 
3Pin Anschluss an."OK er funktioniert, macht ja aber ganz schön lärm"dachte ich mir"wie gut das ich Speedfan habe"aber dann das Schreckliche er lässt sich nicht steuern!!!!Er läuft immer mit Maximaldrehzal.Was hab ich falsch gemacht, hab in Speedfan auf Software Controlled umgestellt.
Mein Board:
EP45-DS3 von Gigabyte


----------



## tobi757 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Pin Lüfter*

Wenn der Lüfter keinen Drehzahlmesser hat, kann man den auch nicht steuern


----------



## Mario0837 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Pin Lüfter*

Bedeutet 3 Pin nicht, das es ein Tachosignal gibt? Sofern natürlich auch drei Kabel zum Lüfter gehen...


----------



## derLordselbst (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Pin Lüfter*

3-PIN-Lüfter lassen sich nur über die Spannung regeln. Also entweder über einen 7-Volt oder 5-Volt-Adapter oder einer extra-Lüftersteuerung. 

Die meisten Mainboards, die ich kenne, haben höchstens eine PWM-Steuerung für 4-PIN-Lüfter. Da kann man zwar 3-PIN-Lüfter anschließen, aber nicht regeln.


----------



## x1nghui (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Pin Lüfter*

manche mobos bzw die meisten lassen es auch zu normale 3 pin lüfter zu steuern, da wird einfach die spannung gesenkt.
manchmal hat man halt pech dass das mobo die funktion nicht aht, also so wie bei deinem fall. also entweder per adpater oder steuerung regeln


----------



## chucuoi2006 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung mit 3 Pin Lüfter*

Das Problem habe ich auch mit meinem MB Gigabyte P35-DS4. Mit Speedfan kannst du nicht steuern. Ich habe dort 2 x mit 3 Pin Lüfter eingesetzt und könnte sie nicht mit Speedfan steuern.  Ich versuche nun eine Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen. Mit dem MB von Asus, z.B.: P5Q-Pro geht es mit Speedfan. Andere Möglichkeiten wie über einen 7-Volt oder 5-Volt-Adapter kostet es nur Geld, abhängigkeit von Anzahl deiner Lüfter im Gehäuse. Suche einfach eine Lüftersteuerung bei ebay, zB.: von  Super Flower Fan Master SF 645 oder von Alaska die wurden gut bewertet.


----------

